# Introducing myself!



## Aikaterine (12 mo ago)

I am in my early 30's, I have been with my husband for 5 years now. This is my second marriage! Together we are raising 4 children. 
I came to the forums seeking advice and support for recent marital woes with in-laws etc.


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## DontFitup (12 mo ago)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Blended families can be a bit of a challenge. 

In fact, children from previous marriages/relationships are the single largest predictor of a failure of subsequent marriages/relationships.


----------

